# First UDS build



## tristhullsmoker (Jan 3, 2016)

Anyone built a UDS that I can tap up for some help?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2016)

There's a ton of build threads here and plenty of us have built them. 

Since you didn't post any relevant questions it's hard for us to help.


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Jan 3, 2016)

Cheers dirtsailor, I am waiting on delivery of my drum, should be here middle of the week, I have also ordered the digi and analogue thermometer. What I am having difficulty with is the air intakes sourcing them, I know galvanised is a no no for cooking but is the air intakes ok to be galvenised


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 3, 2016)

Some say it's okay. I wouldn't though. I see that black pipe nipples are available in the UK on Amazon. If you're looking locally ask a plumber, there must be black pipe somewhere.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi Trist, Kiska has built a UDS, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/u/98411/kiska95

If you are struggling with steel pipe, why not use 22mm Copper pipe and compression fittings.


----------



## kiska95 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey there Trist Happy new year,

I'm Back!!!!!!

Built 2 UDS last year and they are easy peasy, the best thing I have done in a long while. I built one for cold smoking and the other for hot and they both perform brilliantly

Let me know what info you need and I will point you in the right direction. I did a mass of research and costing's before I started so let me know as there are some pitfalls.

Use 3/4 inch Brass nipples from Screw fix @ 99p each. Use them for the intake and exhaust. You can buy the end caps and locking nuts too.

you can use 1inch too but don't forget to use a 3/4 inch lever valve for one of your intakes as you can then use a BBQ Guru to control temp.


----------



## kiska95 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just to be on the safe side I don't use galvanised anything on my Q's and to be honest they are the same price as brass so why bother LOL!!!


----------



## tristhullsmoker (Jan 4, 2016)

Didn't even think of brass to be honest, I'm guessing it is safe to use, thanks for your help fellas. Barrel will be here Wednesday!


----------



## euromir (Feb 18, 2016)

I built one, but used a "kit" because i was being lazy to source all the right parts!
http://bigpoppasmokers.co.uk/epages/950006139.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/950006139/Products/924BPS


----------

